# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  La carne de Tilapia es buena para la salud. ¿Es eso verdad o una exageración?

## Mpineda

Quisiera que iniciáramos una discusión seria sobre ese tema. Hace ya varios meses recibí una publicación del New Yor Times en donde se presentaron los puntos de vista de importantes investigadores y médicos sobre este particular. Al terminar la lectura quedó la impresión de que la carne de Tilapia es solamente una moda y sus bondades se han exagerado al decir que es una excelente fuente de los beneficiosos aceites Omega 3. Dicen que los productos  seafood son mejores fuentes de estos aceites en calidad y cantidad por mucho sobre la tilapia. 
Los investigadores norteamericanos decían que no debemos dejarnos llevar por la publicidad que hace grande algo que realmente no lo es, al referirse a lo que los grandes productores tilapia dicen en sus campañas publicitarias sobre ese famoso Omega 3 que aporta la carne de tilapia.  
¿Alguien sabe si la carne de tilapia aporta en buena cantidad Omega 3, y quiera ayudarnos?  ¿Será que esos norteamericanos dicen la verdad o son opiniones parciales para defender sus productos acuícolas tradicionales ante la avalancha de Tilapia que les esta llegando? Yo creo que es una forma de degradar un producto que no es típicamente "gringo" y que parece estarles quitando el mercado a su débil industria acuícola de peces de clima templado y frío. 
Si alguien quiere que le comparta el documento por favor indicarlo. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Mynor Pineda PisciculturaGlobalTemas similares: OGM - Alerta Mundial ¿El momento de la verdad? Acuicultura - cria de tilapia Biofertil SAC : Equipos de Protección Integral (EPI) - TU SALUD ES IMPORTANTE !!! Amenaza para la salud: Detectan maíz transgénico en 5 valles de la costa Productos químicos pueden ocasionar severos problemas de salud

----------

